# Sticky  Raw Food, Supplements and Resources



## solefald

I am starting to shop for raw food "supplies" - scales, containers, supplements, and maybe small freezer to put in the garage. My counter-depth fridge is barely large enough for keeping booze cold... Next steps would be to work out a solid "menu" for the next month and load up on meat. I am thinking of starting with chicken as it is easy to digest, easy to obtain and it is fairly cheap, but 2 things that I really worry about is providing appropriate vitamins and portion size. 

So, supplement-wise, 3 things that were recommended to me are:

http://peterdobias.com/community/products/soul-food/
http://peterdobias.com/community/products/greenmin-2/
http://peterdobias.com/community/products/wholemega-1000-120-capsules/ (Available on Amazon for $10 less)

These 3 things claim to provide everything the dog needs, but I just want to make sure I am not missing anything. 

I am also having trouble calculating portion sizes. I've been reading 2-3% of adult weight or 10% of current puppy weight, but these numbers are ridiculously different. 



As far as resources, I am knee deep in research at the moment. Currently reading "Raw and Natural Nutrition for Dogs" by Lew Olson.
http://www.amazon.com/Raw-Natural-Nutrition-Dogs-Definitive/dp/1556439032

Getting Stated guide on PreyModelRaw.com
http://preymodelraw.com/page/articl...get-started-feeding-a-prey-model-raw-diet-r19

A pretty good webinar by Dr Peter Dobias: 
https://ddhs.adobeconnect.com/_a1004143501/p8eei741bbs/?launcher=false&fcsContent=true&pbMode=normal

Dr Becker Videos on YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC05rmPFOxaUfWAWgJ0P-d-w



Can you point me to any other information that could be usable?


----------



## Rudy

Good job mate

more time served better choices better mates

and Hate cannot change results

supplements going in 1 great pure fish oil in the mix krill a great one as well 

pre and pro biotics 

a great green and great digestive enzyme 

all fats , proteins sugars and carb's used and keep the blood sugars stable throughout your days or passions

I use 1 kibble as well the last in the mix to Greatness

and my staple is fresh king and coho salmon earning foods from nature provide so much more

fresh free grazing ducks, chickens, **** birds and turkey meat

elk, moose, buffalo and venison'


beef all of it a distant last

sweet tators, some fresh tuna wild caught 


papaya and the better then great Flax seed cold pressed milled only

many vegtables and some fiburs yogurt 

I don't drink Warriors make very poor drunks but my lady drinks for both of us it seems. :

I use big zip lock freezer bags date it all keep it fresh and pure.



and to the haters I use Kibble as well

why?

once you use warm waters on it in the mix it acts like a mop and sucks it all up for you

Reds deserve time served

hate will never make you great sharing risking could

BigPappapump loves your choice

Freedom is a lifestyle never a sheep processed bag of little or nothing but poor marketing skills

thrills all come from the heart

any help or support feel free 

this is a very light weight vid supporting both sides of the ditch  


kibble and raw

http://youtu.be/MuXlKVXPr4k


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy gets a couple of raw chopped turkey necks for her supper each night, they are really good for her teeth ;D, and she loves them. :-*other than that its dry Burns and a few milk gravy bones and lot's of cuddles..


----------



## Capa

My biggest piece of advice is to start making local connections. Often times there are fabulous raw options available that would not be obvious to you unless you speak with local butchers or other raw feeders. 

If there is a local raw food co-op nearby, that is your best bet. Again, start speaking with others as many co-ops have no need to advertise. Mine is just a small group of friends. 

We got an upright freezer from Craig's List about 7 years ago and it's held up well. I'd go this route again if we ever were to need another.


----------



## datacan

This is a hobby, quite nutritional so I have to use with care. 

Home made supplements, frozen blended chicken with cooked veggies all mixed up and served over a little premium kibble .... order up! 

Weird, or what?


----------



## Rudy

Reds 

A choice not a chance


----------



## Capa

datacan said:


> This is a hobby, quite nutritional so I have to use with care.
> 
> Home made supplements, frozen blended chicken with cooked veggies all mixed up and served over a little premium kibble .... order up!
> 
> Weird, or what?


Not weird; looks like a great idea! Do you have a recipe you can share? I always like to see what's working for others and to get some new ideas to mix things up once in awhile (pun intended).


----------



## datacan

I'll get back to you with the ingredients, but basically it is cooked veggies and a cooked, deboned, whole chicken, all blended and placed in the freezer on a baking tray and cut into squares before fully frozen.


----------



## Kevin

We use all raw and mince our own mixes with different offal for change in flavour.

Also have meals of tripe, fish and steak mince every week.

Supplemented with cod liver oil, krill oil, flax oil & coconut oil. We also give a multi vit, and a probiotic.

No kibble is used at all.

Hegy loves it all and is looking good at just under a year old now.

Pig spines with spinal cord still in are awesome.

Best of luck!


----------



## datacan

Good stuff, there's the veggies except mine are cooked... 
something about nutrients being activated upon cooking (applies to some veggies only)  

Live the parsley, great for breath control 

Great thread, should be stickied, LOL.


----------



## datacan

What we did.... inspired by Rudy's vid..,

Cooked in water: Pumpkin, broccoli, carrots, carrot, sweet potato, cabbage cooked until soft
Steamed and added later: green pepper, parsley. 
All placed in blender. 

Separately cooked a whole chicken, some pork and beef... Deboned the chicken and blended the meat, as well. 

All mixed (veggies and meat), spread on a baking plate and placed in freezer. 


Works out to 60% meat, rest is veggies. We intend to add this mix to kibble along with a little freshly shredded apple, maybe some banana and one or two slices of orange (if the dog likes). 

We cannot use the blender to blend raw meat, for obvious reasons..


----------



## datacan

As far as Raw meat we do feed raw chicken 
From this morning... 

When we feed raw, don't feed kibble for the next 6 - 8 hours. 
We were suggested by a vet to feed raw meat about 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Kevin

Data flick the switch!! 8)

Just go raw - u know its right!!

Why use kibble n why cook things? ;D

U & Rudy r half way there..just go the extra mile!!

Or are u afraid you'll need to pull out the pink marigolds one too many times!! LOL!!

 ??? 8)


----------



## datacan

Kevin the Magnificient 8) awesome raw fed dog 

;D got the best of both worlds with and without fire. Here's the dilemma, since they invented fire, why not use it, eh?


----------



## Capa

Great thread! It feels good feeding real food


----------



## Kevin

It's what ever u r comfortable with data. 

If your v can eat those chicken drummers, bones n all I would say that anything raw would be fine - that's me though.

Anyway, it was only a few month ago u were saying v's should not eat raw food at all. So, big steps forward mate. :-[ : 

Cooked meats r not as good as raw IMHO - it's all about assimilation. Cooked veg, the jury is still out for me - still reading up on it ;D

End of the day we all try our best with feedin and I take my hat off to all who do!!


----------



## datacan

But, I always fed small amounts of raw ground meat. Ever since the boy was able to digest it. 
Probably by around five months. 

Used them as obedience treats, thought of raw as best, healthiest and quite honestly, most effective.

The boy would do anything without any physical enforcement.
Later, I used raw to introduce physical enforcement, as the reward was much bigger than the punishment (kept his tail up all the time). 

The problem is not everybody can handle Raw food. In some cases the risks outweigh the benefits. While healthy dogs don't have problems, young kids, older family members may. Salmonella is no fun as it can infect the grass where the dog pooped even carpet if the dog wipes it's bum on it. 
We had a cat that used to love to wipe he's bum on the bed sheets after the litter box. 

Anyway, with proper care, raw is good for the dog. 

http://rawfeddogs.org/[/color]


----------



## harrigab

Rudy, any chance of posting a sample daily menu? recipes, par-cooking times etc? the more I look at pre-made food the more I find myself grimacing. I want my girl to have an un-processed diet that ain't gonna cost the earth but is gonna give her all she needs + some


----------



## harrigab

harrigab said:


> Rudy, any chance of posting a sample daily menu? recipes, par-cooking times etc? the more I look at pre-made food the more I find myself grimacing. I want my girl to have an un-processed diet that ain't gonna cost the earth but is gonna give her all she needs + some


..and now I've read (just about) the full thread,,,yep, agree with data. I'll sticky this thread.


----------



## Rudy

Harr I will do my Best to make it all easy for Us

I holds nothing to me

the betterment of the V and making it easier on thee 

a to z

I a not looking for pity or mercy

they changed a med that has brought back many bad things and reduce my eyes to Kevin's meat pies :-[

Give me a hour or 2

will get her done

I am here only to help some fun 

I spent a life reducing and hurting and reduction :'(

the facts are this

the risks reduce me and hurt me

so now lets all add share and have some fun

sharing

what you know are facts and supported by a education

few said I could earn

Can you please tell me first your needs supplements and food choices can be or limits big Dog ?

Or I will just start what we do and why?

Trying is better then dying 

The War machine for less

God bless the ones that care and risk and Reds

Its about the Reds there whats left of me 

All kidding aside

the choice and talents Kev is making

I have done for years

rotation , dating products and timed served and passions time served

I am doing some of the same and Dr Bec knows it some

just slow cooking my kills to ensure I loss very little of the gifts

The Kibble was the mop to show others its not that hard of Lifestyle choices

If real life bores you

read a paster ;D or a fog lol 

were all in it to win it and have some fun

kibble with warm whole foods and supplements and more great choices and warm clear waters becomes poress spell check like a mop


----------



## harrigab

I guess a lot is down to availability/affordability. For myself salmon and poultry are available and affordable only seasonly, ie salmon from sept to end oct, pheasant from oct to end of january, rabbits are pretty much available all year round as is most veg.


----------



## datacan

We blend it all.. whatever is in season. However we never put raw meat in a plastic blender. 

According to wifey, some veggies need to be cooked in order to unlock their full potential. Said, some need to cook more than others  The skins are loaded with goodies. Some need to be steamed only. 

Apples, generally fruits we serve, are loaded with vitamin C and are blended raw. 

However, we do blend them all and serve over premium kibble.


----------



## harrigab

do you "core" the apples data? I believe (or been told at least) that the pips contain arsenic.


----------



## datacan

Ooops, Well do... Pics are fresh. 

Thanks


----------



## datacan

Wifey cut, I just rolled the pics but don't see any seeds being incorporated.


----------



## solefald

Man, i am glad I darted this thread. So much good stuff here!

Kevin, do you grind meet with bones? What grinder are you using?


----------



## datacan

Kevin will soon discover fire... 
for now he rolls on the countryside with the hound of the Baskervilles


----------



## Rudy

The risks are super bugs as well right in front of you there silent killers not just your foods

You cannot kill or see

in your home, sink , storage process you seek all of it tools used, temps, dates 

and these super bugs THAT kill antibiotics for fun as we over used the good ones on colds :

Hospitals and care centers worse 

there every where

Air and heat systems the worst and lots of the gear they use on you or where you lay to war on 

waiting on a weaken immunity

facts

this is why my whole foods most of it I cook very slow

and protect the core

super buggies are thrill killers and can kill the best 

these are the choices raw and risks then you add radiated meats steriod's and antibiotics colors and dyes induce meats

and never trust Organic stickers big Marketers but those 

Grow it hunt it fish it wild only and some support of a few good buds as well

consumers get beat and thrown away


----------



## harrigab

Most V owners will have limited access to wild and raw ( no disrespect Rudy) so what would be the best alternative?, ie source from local butchers, greengrocers? etc


----------



## Rudy

LIVE ACTION" 

REAL LIFE NO FOGS NO PASTERS 

SLICED 5 WHOLE ONIONS, 7 GROWN CARROTS SELECT TATORS REDS BLUES AND SWEETS 

AND A BIG ROAST MOOSE 22 BETTER THEN BEEF TASTE AND REAL LASTING PROTEINS USED

VEGS , MOOSE AND MY MATES WILL GET MOST OF THIS ONE

THEY EARN IT

AND THIS STYLE OF COOKING MUCH HEALTHIER AND FREES UP TIME FOR YOU AND YOUR REDS 

DINING OUT $50 A PLATE EASY MONEY ASK MAYWEATHER :

ALL THE GREAT JUICES ARE SAVED STORED AND CONSUMED 

SLOW STAINLESS RELEASE COOKER'

PREP AND EAT IN 5 HOURS

JENN SAYS WHAT A MEAT PACKER  ;D

THEM LITTLE SCOTTS SO MUCH FUN LIKE PLAYING HUMAN TWISTER WITHOUT A MAT :-X

VIKING WIN EVERY TIME

SHE ASK ME WHATS THE STUFFING FOR THE MOOSE AND VEGS?

I SMILED MILES

SHORT LITTLE SCOTTS ;D

SOMETHING ABOUT I WILL BE BACK MORE WINE  ;D


----------



## Rudy

HARR

A LOCAL BUTCHER AND SOME SUPPORT WILD GAME AS WELL 

THAT SUPPORT THE KEY CHOICES NO ROIDS NO DYES NO DRUGS

FREE GRAZERS

IF THAT'S YOUR CHOICES AND MANY BUTCHERS HAVE SOME FUN STORIES AS WELL 

WANT SOME MOOSE?

I SHARE ;D


----------



## Kevin

Yup, I remember u saying u give raw for training etc data - I stand corrected. 

This is turning into quite an interesting thread. 

I am still of the opinion that raw meats are far superior than cooked in any way or form for any carnivore. That is just nature. 

And the more I read about veg the more I think raw is the way forward also. As long as u break the cell walls and release the nutrients - through pulping or grinding. Yup, some things are better slightly cooked for only a few minutes but this is only a small %.

I am still of the opinion kibble is not required at all in a true raw feeding plan. It's just filler n carbs, why bother? 

Feeding raw a kibble together is not suitable tbh either. They are 2 totally different digestive compounds. Pure raw fed over a period makes the digestive system produce acid at normal levels and allows quick digestion. Kibble just soaks everything up n sits. Mix them together and meat digestion slows and may cause problems in some.

And is there such a thing as a top brand kibble?? I don't honestly know, but I do feel a lot more comfortable Hegy's diet is fully known to me and he gets the best opportunities I can give him for a healthy life.

Yes, there are risks of germs a bacteria causing problems to humans. In particular young and old. However managed correctly is not a problem at all.

The main issue with a true raw diet are practicality, knowledge and detail, supply and demand and the all important comfort factor.

It's is practical for us as we do not have any high risks around us that may be exposed to the dangers of raw meats. We make batches every 2 to 3 months now and everything is cleaned thoroughly and kept away from all other kitchen items. Packs are made up for a meal and when used cartons are thrown in bin. Bones are the correct size for 1 sitting and if not consumed are thrown away. Nothing is kept in the fridge and any waste is double bagged before binning.

We have built up our knowledge from reading books, surfing the web and from good people like Rudy on here. Knowledge is after all learning and isn't learning just a cuttin a pasting exercise anyway??!! 8) 

A big issue was supply and demand for us to begin with. Now we have a base it's a lot easier. We are also lucky in the uk. No animal enters the food change that has trace elements if AB or hormone enhancements. We get our chicken carcasses from a local halal butchers (£2 for 60), offal and bones comes from a local butcher and tripe from a local slaughter house. We do get fish but very rarely line caught from friends, just super markets tbh.

We are very comfortable at how we have done this with Hegy. He is turning into a great V! And I can honestly say he thoroughly enjoys and benefits from all his food.

We mince/grind with a Andrew James 1800w machine. Chicken carcasses only ATM. 70% chicken, 20 offal ( either heart, liver, kidneys) and 10% veg (usually 3 green, squash & carrots). We also feed satin balls everyday as well.

A day will consist of 6 - 8 satin balls spread through out the day. bits of fruit and veg here and there. Then an evening meal of 500grs of chicken mix plus all the supplements.

Hegy is 62 cm at the shoulder and is a very lean 24 kg vizsla. He is only 11 months and has a bit more growing to do but this is slow when on raw compared to kibble. He gets 3 run outs a day and gets and hour of staggered field training nearly everyday.

Hope this helps and please no one take any of this as me having a dig about what u do. It's just what I do and what I believe. 

Anyway I'm p. the iPhone n me fingers are killin n gettin a headache!! Lol!!! 

Time to go find those matches.

Happy times people. 

Kevin and The Hound of The Baskervilles!!! 8)


----------



## Rudy

Mine a tad over 72 lbs and never saw a V Redder

body fat almost less then 4 percent and I water gauge test him and baby Willow every 2 months

Big Kev much respect in the above and no fight with me

I wanted choices so many could embrace these choices

and your choices are great 

never settle

there is so much more if you open more then your ears.

I know slow cook and was all raw before I fell

my immunity is not like it was

but were trying fighting back

Great efforts great choices and all your poo should look just like this

I can pick mine up bare handed

why my choices

they consumed it blood and cell levels some fun 

Good job Mate 

protect and serve the Reds


----------



## Kevin

Sorry but I ain't comparing piles of shite!!!! 8) LOL!!

Whats a water gauge test n how do you measure body fat 
index of a vizsla?


----------



## datacan

Kevin, ;D you write it up, LOL... Great job 

Raw egg in the AM, fantastic. 
Mince everything. 


PS
I have taken pics of poop and they smell as good as they look, LOL (may weigh the severs down if I post them) 

;D


----------



## Rudy

water testing lmao

nah some some fun with the Viking Warrior 1

I will find some making weight

you hang in a sling and get a dip

there far closer then the fat crimp gauge

and far more fun

there a little smarty pants who likes match and x square and some more boring stuff

A real freak will test out 6 to 10 percent body fat gals more doing bone mass height and a whole bunch more

most good gyms these days can water test fat and muscle mass 

How do they test the Golden Tommy Gun 

poorly

lmao

Pics? ;D

I would rather compare poo ;D thats the keys to core support and using it all for Reds


----------



## Rudy

;D


http://youtu.be/G-sVKMKL5Mk


http://youtu.be/C5MLKSHsLxM


----------



## datacan

This is the problem school yard on the way today, I picked up three bags of dog poop... Only one belonged to us. The other bags were from dog owners who simply left it there. 

Come Monday, kids will be all over the grass, picking up salmonella and all kinds of other critters. 
Wish all people would pick up after their dogs in public places, esp., around schools.


----------



## Rudy

Great effort

Data the man who can

little's need folks like you and Doggies poo hoo ;D

This another water test I support :

a thrill kill Grizz water side 

last words run you Mt... some fun ;D


----------



## datacan

"We mince/grind with a Andrew James 1800w machine. Chicken carcasses only ATM. 70% chicken, 20 offal ( either heart, liver, kidneys) and 10% veg (usually 3 green, squash & carrots). We also feed satin balls everyday as well."

From his earlier post, LOL.


----------



## datacan

Organically speaking, if you see Kevin, show him this... :-*

I have to go and work some more...


----------



## Capa

Rudy said:


> SLICED 5 WHOLE ONION



Just be very careful as raw onions are toxic to dogs. I would avoid onions entirely.

http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/toxicology/a/onion-toxicity.htm


----------



## datacan

Capa, that's a typo, he meant garlic, not onion.
I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Kevin

yup we mince the whole carcass and Hegy gets a large meaty bone every other day as well. took a few weeks to get the right bone to protien ratio right, as all dogs are different. You dont want them straining and you dont want it loose. 8) 

we keep an eye on the no. 2's for lumps of bone and undigested veg traces. this should not show up at all if the food is prepared correctly and the digestive system is working well.

Sounds strange but we also leave a no. 2 in the corner of the garden now and again. If the digestive syetem is working correctly, it should wash out from brown to white over a few weeks. if it doesnt then food is altered to try and correct. 

Onions (raw or cooked) are never used in Hegy's diet plan. We have also dropped any form of garlic. Yes, there are pointers showing garlic is beneficial but Thiosulphate can cause anaemia in some dogs. Again, its down to personal choice and comfort.


----------



## solefald

So far all of the natural dog diets promote garlic in small quantities. They also claim that garlic helps fight parasites, fleas and ticks. 

At the same time, SPCA and other "established" organizations claim that garlic in any quantities is poisonous to your dog.

30 years ago my mom fed our dogs garlic in one form or another in every meal and we've never had a single issue with that.


----------



## Kevin

And there lies one of the main challenges of raw feeding!! 8)

Do u go solely with what the raw feeders say or do u go with what professional studies indicate??? I honestly don't know but again it boils down to comfort of the individual and researching to make a sound judgement.

To me, garlic's main advantages are tick and flea prevention, digestive aid and cooling/circulation.

We have had 1 flea and 1 tick all year and we can manage the other benefits through other avenues in his diet. So, garlic is no major loss on the grade scale of things.

It's a mine field sometimes, you just got to weigh it all up n try and make the best informed judgment you can


----------



## Rudy

Cooked : slow cooked all of it water pressured loves

the only thing Toxic to meat stackers is words without meaning

Name the game and these 3 are beyond Great in a pinch


Cinnamon, Turmeric, Ginger all three reduce core inflammation protect and serve

tricks are for kids ;D 

only risk with Garlic in bunches and ITS A GOOD ONE is thinning of the blood

In Bunches 

Maybe read Ubonics before you eat the truth 

truth

I ate it all 

In big print I am not pressing a raw diet I am pressing real Earned whole foods cooked slow and low heat over time and up and to 10 supplements daily

we can compare any options mates or owners

On how real whole foods save and give

over processed crap in a bag

Shut the Barn door ;D

Koed in 1

but we were having fun

I also slow cook all my veggies for many reasons

The real fact post any Vizsla earning 18 and pro hunting until age 14 and yes his last year out he had far less in the tank and humbled beyond

I would pull him off the hunts

He would eat the trucks

Pappa I am ready to war and prove to you I still fit in

over 5,000 kills one life bring the heat for others

raw real remote

but he was trying

Post up all 18 year old Pointers

was it luck

Not even close

it was earned choices

twin peaks the Freak. ;D

Kevs on the track and I support his push I was about age 30 when I was all raw and its productive and positive and far better then any Kibble fact not feel 
good fluff



I am now on a Different trek

all natural foods the right key supplements vits herbs and a dash of Kibble working as the mop

of all my better then great foods

pushing aged Golden Prime season Beef

when the road work was earned

comes with risks ;D

all Processed food is junk

post em up

ages 20 to 80 we share 

the guts the key in all of this

once you provide cell and blood level fun

Your giving far more then you get

Not a copy and paste or fog me blog in the house


----------



## Rudy

where are the 18 year old pointers?

shirts off age 105?

as I thought words not fighting skills

Here is my cooking tools some days 200lbs of fish and game daily

and nothing bought

jaw dropped ko's for less

and I donate foods most could never buy $$ to churches kids Vets and less

You?


----------



## Rudy

http://youtu.be/z6SxD-AqATs


----------



## Rudy

Rudy said:


> where are the 18 year old pointers?
> 
> shirts off age 105?
> 
> as I thought words not fighting skills
> 
> Here is my cooking tools some days 200lbs of fish and game daily
> 
> and nothing bought
> 
> jaw dropped ko's for less
> 
> and I donate foods most could never buy $$ to churches kids Vets and less
> 
> and good grief no onions ever fed to mates grade 1 :
> 
> You?


----------



## datacan

all about garlic, 



"*It is all about dosage:*

10 to 15 pounds: .5 clove

20 to 40 pounds: 1 clove

45 to 70 pounds: 2 cloves

75 to 90 pounds: 2.5 cloves

100 pounds +: 3 cloves



*Benefits Of Feeding Your Dog Garlic*

The reason why garlic is added to dog food and treats is because it has many health benefits. Even if you’re not sure about dogs and garlic, and decide to start with a very low amount, your dog will still reap the health rewards. Its main claim to fame is the benefit it has on a dog’s digestive tract. But there are lots of other wonderful health reasons why garlic can help your dog:

Tick/Flea Repellent: It won’t kill the fleas and ticks, but those little buggers don’t like the taste of it. One sniff and they’ll be making their way off your dog.
Immune System Boost: Garlic has proven to do wonders with dogs with suppressed immune systems and as well has those fighting cancer. It gives a boost to bloodstream cells that kill bad microbes and cancer cells.

Liver Boost: Garlic is known to have detoxifying effects, which can help the liver get rid of toxins from the body.
Fights Bacterial, Viral, and Fungal Infections: Bacteria, virus and fungi are no match for garlic! With its potent antimicrobial and antibiotic properties, it fights parasites and protozoan organisms as well.

Lowers Blood Cholesterol and Triglyceride: Mix the proper dose of uncooked garlic with your dog’s food and it can help lower blood cholesterol and triglyceride levels.
Cardiovascular Boost: Wonderful in older and overweight dogs, garlic can prevent blood clots, and reduce cholesterol levels and fat build up in the arteries."

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=epYbF4R6mWI&desktop_uri=/watch?v=epYbF4R6mWI

http://www.petguide.com/health/dog/the-shocking-truth-about-dogs-and-garlic/


----------



## Rudy

68 Shelby GT 500 428 side oiler cobra jet ;D

we reduce them hemis some fun

and Da 575 BB Bow tie chebies

Friday nights we had the Deep purple crank to the max

sad affairs my dead bro's kid age 15 got my ride right now outside Reno :

We heard 22 tickets and 12 wars ;D



I kinda like coming down the shoot to this one

the Hotels needed cleaning daily :'(

them thrill seekers all wanted a taste of Natural beef 

who was I to say no

the Tommy Gun was a sold out show

where were the pink gloves then?

Victim all of it ;D

Body snatchers and snacks

no pop water only pressing meat ;D


http://youtu.be/DC6J1kUd-64


----------



## Rudy

http://youtu.be/zdDPi-1Yjy0


----------



## aron20

Thanks for the effort, this would really help...


----------



## solefald

Holy crap. I come to the forum years and years later and my post is pinned int the Food sub forum?
I feel like a celebrity now.

Sorry, for bringing it back from the grave

And all these years later we are still on raw food!


----------

